# @Orchard Road, Singapore



## yipdanny (Nov 24, 2006)

Enjoy viewing! Using Nikon D80 with Tamron 90mm f/2.8 Di Macro. Cheers!


----------



## Nurd (Nov 24, 2006)

I love all of these pictures. They are so awesome and different. Lol the metal painted people remind me of the robot from Eurotrip.


----------



## digital flower (Nov 25, 2006)

Very nice series, wonderful colors :thumbup: :thumbup: 

The only one I didn't like (just my personal taste) is the second 'metal' people shot. The out of focus subject on the left is just too big.


----------



## DeepSpring (Nov 25, 2006)

Good set. My favorite is the metakl people with the top hat and the people sitting on the bench


----------



## MdLyle (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool collection. :hail:


----------

